# is this a good option? Speedlite 480EX II master or 550EX master and Nissin 622-slave



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 19, 2010)

hello,
I was wondering if this was a good option since Im looking for cost/benefit and versatility and mobility. I was thinking about getting strobe lights but I was given an advice that flashes might be able to do the trick and be more versatile and mobile. 
I was thinking in getting a used 480EX II or a 550EX(I cant afford a 580EX yet) and a Nissin Di622. I have read great reviews about the Nissin 622 but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas or opinions about this, or if there were any problems the Nissin working with the Canon flash and the Canon 40D.
I want to use this for interior shoots. I have a canon 40D.
Also I believe I will need to get an umbrella or soft box right?
*any opinions or ideas will be appreciated.*

Also anyone has had any experience with Photoflex First Studio BackDrop Support Kit? I found that at Joann fabrics they sell 108" muslin for 5.99 per yard, if I wanted to use the backdrop stand below which is 13" wide I think it would be a good fit, how long should the backdrop be(9ft is the height of the backdrop plus X(how many feet more?))
sorry for all the questions in one forum, I am trying not to clog with many threads.

Adorama
$149.95

Add to Wish List
Mfr. Part: DPFSBGSPKT    SKU: PFBDSKFS
Photoflex First Studio BackDrop Support Kit, with BackDrop Crossbar Pole, 2 DP-LS933 Stands, & Carry Bag
Features
 	Stable LiteStands for secure setup.
	LiteStands extend to 9'.
	BackDrop Pole is easy to extend and compress.
	BackDrop Pole extends to 13'.
	Easy to setup and take down


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2010)

If you want to have/use a flash on-camera, then I'd suggest something like the 430EX...but if you want to go with an off-camera-flash set up, then you don't need to buy expensive E-TTL flash units.  I'd suggest something like THIS.
If you want a whole kit, then check out THESE.

For off-camera-flash, get a set of radio triggers.


----------



## Foxtrot_01 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Big Mike, I checked the link, sounds good, let me ask you this, for $10 more would you rather buy the Nissin Di622($139 at buydig.com) or get he LumoPro LP120 Manual Flash?


----------

